# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik moet 's nachts uit bed om te plassen

## Leontien

> Meerdere malen per nacht opstaan om te plassen, leidt tot een aanzienlijke vermindering van de productiviteit overdag.


nu.nl

Is het zo dat jij 's nachts uit bed moet om te plassen? Is dat eenmaal of vaker? En verminderd daardoor je productiviteit overdag?

Breng je stem uit en geef hieronder eventueel reactie!

----------


## ferrie1

Ja ,ik moet soms meerdere keren opstaan (hangt ook af van wat ik s'avonds nog gegeten heb).Dit gebeuren link ik ook voor mezelf aan het ouder worden .Vroeger kon ik het ook langer ophouden !

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja soms kom ik 's nachts mijn bed uit om naar de toilet te gaan, dit ligt tevens aan het feit hoeveel water of ander vocht ik inneem...op dit moment hoef ik 's nachts nooit mijn bed uit want ik slik bepaalde medicijnen en die zorgen er mede voor dat je niet je bed uit hoeft te komen om te plassen...geweldig natuurlijk....dit is voor tijdelijk.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## guillaume

hangt sterk af van eten en drinken,selderij, ongepelde rijst, koffie, kruidenthee, water grapefruits, ananas enz.
Ik ben 70 en geen last ervan, mogelijk gezonde voeding, weinig stress en veel beweging mede belangrijke faktoren.....

----------


## SuzyQ

Ik moet s'nachts wel 3 a 4 keer mn bed uit om te plassen...ik word er gek van!

----------


## guillaume

Probeer eens s'avonds na 7 uur niet meer te eten of te drinken, je komt er dan snel achter. Of darmen die op de blaas drukken o.i.d., blaasontsteking enz. dan arts raadplegen. Soms chronische spanningen,bijv.. die op de blaasspier invloed uitoefenen.....Sporten, fitness, yoga in dat geval kan helpen....succes

----------


## vandenberghe

alleen als ik 0,50l vlak voor slapen gaan drink, of als ik vergeet te gaan plassen , eigen schuld dus

annie

----------


## SuzyQ

> Probeer eens s'avonds na 7 uur niet meer te eten of te drinken, je komt er dan snel achter. Of darmen die op de blaas drukken o.i.d., blaasontsteking enz. dan arts raadplegen. Soms chronische spanningen,bijv.. die op de blaasspier invloed uitoefenen.....Sporten, fitness, yoga in dat geval kan helpen....succes



oke Guillaume, bedankt voor de tip! Ik ga dit proberen!

----------

